# Making a cheap set of chompers for that dummy.



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's a really quick way to make a set of teeth for that styro head you have laying around the house. I made these last year for all my styro head props. I was just too cheap to go out and buy a set. Anyway since I had an abundance of airline tubing and glue sticks I decided to experiment. I think they came out pretty good and they are easy to make.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Glue Gun teeth/


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

That is a great idea using airline tubing for teeth. They look great..

Sgt


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I remember when you were making those but I forget the process...fill me in on the details?? pleeeease?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry the pics for the how to kinda got mixed up and photobucket won't let me rearrange them for some reason.

Anyway if you look at Picture 6 first you can see how I cut the tubing in half and then used the half pieces to cut the shape of teeth.

Next would be Picture 5 where you fill the back of each tooth that you cut with hot glue. It gets a little tricky trying to hold a little tiny piece of airline tubing and filling it with glue which is why I use my low temp glue gun for making the teeth.

Once the teeth are filled with glue and dried your ready to cut a half piece of tubing for the gum part. See picture 5 for how to postition the teeth and use glue to secure and fill in gums. 

Picture 7 shows the teeth and gums glued together and painted. I used a sewing needle which I poked into the airline gum to mount the teeth and gum for painting purposes. 

I would recommend making both the upper and lower teeth at the same time so that you can postion the teeth properly so they will fit once you place them in your dummies mouth.

Once your teeth are finished just glue them in place with hot glue. I used latex over the gum area to make sure they stayed secured.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That Zombie head looks incredible  Great job


----------

